# Bunny photo shoot! (If they’ll stay still long enough😅)



## Madelyn L. (Jan 30, 2021)

Post some of your bunnies cutest or funniest moments!


----------



## JingleBellTheBunny (Jan 30, 2021)

Here's some of Jingle bell. The first two are the same, but from different angles.


----------



## Haru the Lionhead (Jan 30, 2021)

First one is haru, the second is fuyu (my cousins bunny) but I don’t care, she’s my baby too


----------



## KingBunny (Jan 30, 2021)

I'm new here. Here's my Male black otter Netherland.


----------



## Kegs95 (Jan 31, 2021)

Tinkerbell loves her photo being taken


----------



## Hoppybunn (Jan 31, 2021)

*Andy and mom Belle*


----------



## Hoppybunn (Jan 31, 2021)

*Abby
*


----------



## Hoppybunn (Jan 31, 2021)

*Scotty*


----------



## Hoppybunn (Jan 31, 2021)

*Cream N Sugar
*


----------



## Hoppybunn (Jan 31, 2021)

*Scotty*


----------



## Happy Hollands (Jan 31, 2021)




----------



## Madelyn L. (Jan 31, 2021)

That is adorable!!


----------



## KingBunny (Jan 31, 2021)

Happy Hollands said:


> View attachment 52904


That's a great photo!
May I ask what camera you use?


----------



## ArtistChibi (Feb 23, 2021)

Sitting where his food bowl should be. The little stinker butt.


----------



## Janellek (Feb 23, 2021)

Here is willow and Lilly willow passed away a few months ago but Lilly just had a litter as we were starting to breed bunnies after willow passed away we got another bunny Trixie and she is the one eating some smoothie! Of course she only had a few licks as I didn’t want her getting an upset stomach but she really gave those few licks everything she had


----------



## ArtistChibi (Mar 10, 2021)

Think that's the look of a bunny who is finally able to rest without fear of seeing a stranger in a white coat with nasty pink stuff?


----------



## SirLawrence (Mar 12, 2021)

I could share tons... but this pic of Lawrence is my favorite. Excuse his goopy eyes! This was right after they brought him out after his neuter surgery. I was a nervous wreck, and when he popped his head up, mouth full of hay, ON THE WAY OUT OF THE SURGERY, all I could do was laugh! He never noticed he had an operation...


And this is my sweet grump, Lucas, shortly after he was brought home, and he finally got confortable enough to stretch out in the middle of the carpet!




Please excuse my house, it's more of a rabbit environment than it is a people environment anymore!


----------

